# Turn Windows Vista into Windows XP



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, I do run vista, but a lot of it drives me nuts.


I want to turn Vista into XP as in menus, folders, start menu and so forth. Has anyone tried to do this yet?



Below is things that I do not like, and would like to add or change into Vista from XP.

I do not like the way you download files in Vista, it drives me nuts.






In Xp you can tell this does make things easier when going to the folder behind it. Then maybe clicking another folder that is right next to it in the directory or even creating one. Such as maybe a new folder name in your download directory that you save in.






This is the Windows XP My Computer that I like better in ways than vista, if you could combine the new top tools in vista that would be nicer.






If you want to turn the side bar off in XP you can, in vista you always have to have it.





This is the vista my computer in basic mode. As you notice there is a lot more to it. More is not always better.





This is what it looks like when you open a folder in Vista. It has extra crap that I do not want inside a window using space on my screen that I do not want to waste.




Windows Xp folders take less space and are less cluttered.





Now this drives me nuts, when I save a file or mess with one. I can never find it with ease like I did with windows XP.

This is what I did every time I looked for something I was just working with in windows XP. It would put it at the bottom or top of the list of all the files.





This has been removed from Vista, and date taken does not work for looking for the last file saved or messed with.






Now when I right click on my computer I normal use Manage, but when I click properties I would like to have the simple XP one back. 




This is over kill, and I think xp is easier to use.





I would also like to have this kind of start menu for vista. Drag and drop was easier, and finding things(no clicking just hover mouse above where you wanted to go) was easier to do than they are in Vista for me





So does anyone think that these things could be added or changed in windows vista. Does anyone know any settings that could change things back to what they did in xp for these things above?

These are just the tops of my personal list that I do not like about vista that affect me every time I use my computer.

-------updated
Easy fix on the side to remove the favorites and explorer bar in vista, so easy it makes me feel....





Removing the side with the layout.....YAY it's gone. 





Well removing the favs was to easy to see I guess,




http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-favorite-links-panel-in-windows-vista-explorer/






[/img]
This is much much better with the added up folder button, no favs and can turn explorer bar on and off now.
QTTabBar 
http://qttabbar.wikidot.com/





Found the fix for searching for your last messed with file. It's no longer default and it's not under right click/sort by/more/modified (like it would be called in xp)  it's right click/sort by/more/Date modified.





http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/view-last-modified-files-on-windows-vista/
that's a good site a big thanks!!!


woot no more hunting for files anymore, and all because of user error!!!






> In Windows Vista, Microsoft changed that. In Vista, the Administrator account is not subject to UAC, but normal administrator accounts are. So the Administrator can make any changes to the system and will see no UAC prompts.
> 
> Turning on the Administrator account is straightforward. First, open an elevated command prompt by typing cmd into the Search box on the Start menu, right-clicking the command prompt icon that appears at the top of the Start menu, then selecting Run as administrator -- or just use the shortcut you created in the previous hack.
> 
> ...




Restore the Start menu Search link in Vista Service Pack 1
http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/restore-the-start-menu-search-link-in-vista-service-pack-1/



Turn on Classic my computer properties /much nicer
http://www.askvg.com/add-windows-xp...my-computer-context-menu-under-windows-vista/





Restoring “Run” in Start Menu
http://vistarewired.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/run_command_button.jpg






New start menu it has everything the standered start menu has, but it expands like it does in windows XP I like it.

http://www.vistastartmenu.com/index.htm free download





This program takes out the reg hack for the old my computer properties. Cant get it to work with it.



Make Vista Remember the Folder View Settings Like XP
http://dotnetwizard.net/vista-stuff/make-vista-remember-the-folder-view-settings-like-xp/
just download right click and merge the file and the problem is fixed.





Make your SATA drives read faster in Vista, go to device manager, and right click on the disk drive and click properties.





http://dotnetwizard.net/category/vista-stuff/page/13/


> Fine Tune SuperFetch
> 
> Windows SuperFetch enables programs and files to load much faster than they would on Windows XP–based PCs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 4, 2008)

you would be changing the OS a lot there. And Vista isn't User friendly when it comes to re-writing it. Maybe wait and see if Windows7 has the changes you want, and if it doesn't, go back to XP?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> you would be changing the OS a lot there. And Vista isn't User friendly when it comes to re-writing it. Maybe wait and see if Windows7 has the changes you want, and if it doesn't, go back to XP?



Vista is the new windows, no more than video cards in XP, no DX10 in XP, and so forth. There are some nice things in vista. I didn't go into that, only what I mess and want back from xp.


----------



## zithe (Oct 4, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> you would be changing the OS a lot there. And Vista isn't User friendly when it comes to re-writing it. Maybe wait and see if Windows7 has the changes you want, and if it doesn't, go back to XP?



We'd be quite behind in DX versions if we all waited until Windows 7. XD


----------



## mcloughj (Oct 4, 2008)

Why not use xp? Or dual boot xp and vista so you can still up dx 10. Would seem like the easiest solution.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Vista is the new windows, no more than video cards in XP, no DX10 in XP, and so forth. There are some nice things in vista. I didn't go into that, only what I mess and want back from xp.



Yes, but re-writing Vista isn't easy and someone wont spend a lot of time doing it for just you. No offence, but I just don't see it likely.



zithe said:


> We'd be quite behind in DX versions if we all waited until Windows 7. XD



Well, he can use Vista for the time being. And when Windows7 comes out, he can see if it has these changes, if he still wants them.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2008)

mcloughj said:


> Why not use xp? Or dual boot xp and vista so you can still up dx 10. Would seem like the easiest solution.



I don't want to use more than one os, like I said I like some things in Vista. Why not just fix whats wrong in vista.

I think I'm going to start looking into stuff that does this. They made XP look and feel like Vista, so I don't see why you cant do that in vista. Heck even with windows 98 I could turn it into XP with all the little tools for the most part.


----------



## mcloughj (Oct 4, 2008)

double post... oops! that's what i get for commenting using my phone!


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 4, 2008)

haha, if it doesn't work first time - try it again mcloughj...

Anyways, When Microsoft made Vista they intended it to not be changed beyond the options they allow. You would find it hard to change it to how you desire it. If you want more freedom in the OS, use XP. And if you want a lot more, use Linux.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with you Damulta, I love everything about vista except for the few things you mentioned.

I hate not being able to go up one folder and the system properties window change. Other than that I don't have any problems.


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2008)

mcloughj said:


> Why not use xp? Or dual boot xp and vista so you can still up dx 10. Would seem like the easiest solution.



Dual boot is nice sometimes, but it is a pain in the a$$ to reboot.

Also, you can't go up one folder? That sucks. I can't imagine myself living without it (or something similiar).


----------



## spud107 (Oct 4, 2008)

alt + up to go one folder back, next best thing to a back button for now.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 4, 2008)

spud107 said:


> alt + up to go one folder back, next best thing to a back button for now.



thanks, better than nothing I guess


----------



## Darknova (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, for the Up on level button (back a folder) they removed it because of the "breadcrumb" navi bar, you can click the previous folder and go back to that level.

As for adding the button, QTTabBar I believe allows you to do that (I used to use it in XP), or use the shortcut (Alt + Up)

For the System Information and Start Menu, I actually prefer it. I always hated the slide-out start menu, drove me crazy if you had over one screens worth, and the System Information is now more intuitive and I'm afraid to say that these changes are here to stay, even with Windows 7 on the way.

It's something new, it will take time to get used to, and eventually I'm sure there will be 3rd party apps to change the bigger problems, there always are


----------



## spud107 (Oct 4, 2008)

doesnt vista have a classic start menu option?


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Vista is the new windows



And that is why the layout has been updated. iirc there is no way to get it to look the way you want it to.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2008)

Found a good one.

Restore the Start menu Search link in Vista Service Pack 1
http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/restore-the-start-menu-search-link-in-vista-service-pack-1/

I can't believe they removed it.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2008)

In Windows Vista, Microsoft changed that. In Vista, the Administrator account is not subject to UAC, but normal administrator accounts are. So the Administrator can make any changes to the system and will see no UAC prompts.

Turning on the Administrator account is straightforward. First, open an elevated command prompt by typing cmd into the Search box on the Start menu, right-clicking the command prompt icon that appears at the top of the Start menu, then selecting Run as administrator -- or just use the shortcut you created in the previous hack.

Then enter this command and press Enter:

Net user administrator /active:yes

http://www.computerworld.com/action...ewArticleBasic&articleId=9015738&pageNumber=2


----------



## FooArm (Oct 4, 2008)

or u get just get xp with sp3


----------



## Mad-Matt (Oct 4, 2008)

cant help with the back button, I do miss that too, although some older windows progs still show it so its up to the app i guess.  The information panel on the side of the window is simply Organize/Layout option on all windows.

to sort by modification date, you just need to select 'more' in the view by dropdown and enable 'date modified'  it should then become an available option in the sort menu.


----------



## xu^ (Oct 4, 2008)

the main thing that really annoys the hell out of me within Vista is the way it totally at random appears to forget folder settings
i like to have all my folders showing contents as a list ,but it changes them whenever it feels like it.

i know theres a reg hack that supposedly sorts that out,but im not comfortable messing in the registry.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2008)

http://qttabbar.wikidot.com/download

The how 2 guide
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...dd-on-for-windows-vista-and-an-up-button-too/


It does not work when your uploading or downloading, but is nice to have that up folder button back.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm already happy from what I have found today.

Now that button does not seem to work with saving a file off the internet, but it's nice to have it now.


Copy To and Move To on the Windows Explorer Right Click Menu
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1239844/windows_hack_add_options_to_right_click_menu/


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 5, 2008)

I installed this for the start menu and I'm very happy with it.
http://www.vistastartmenu.com/index.htm


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 5, 2008)

anyone do this stuff or find anything else?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 5, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> the main thing that really annoys the hell out of me within Vista is the way it totally at random appears to forget folder settings
> i like to have all my folders showing contents as a list ,but it changes them whenever it feels like it.
> 
> i know theres a reg hack that supposedly sorts that out,but im not comfortable messing in the registry.



posted that fix for you, very easy.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 5, 2008)

the easiest way is to just pop an xp cd in the cd rom and follow the on screen instructions


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 5, 2008)

panchoman said:


> the easiest way is to just pop an xp cd in the cd rom and follow the on screen instructions



I've made my self a much more happy camper with windows vista today. I'm still updating the stuff that I find.

Add to the list if you want.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 5, 2008)

Think anyone can find out how to add a menu bar in the save as window??
The normal one file/edit/view/history and so forth?


----------

